# Heavy bleeding but no miscarriage - EPU said not pregnant?



## gingerbreadgirl

Hi
I would be so grateful if you could help. I tested positive on 1 June after 2 hatching blasts transferred. Tested again the next day and BFP again. I would be six weeks this Sunday. This morning I started bleeding heavily (no clots, but literally like somebody turned a tap on) and it hasnt stopped all day, but oddly no pain (not even any AF cramps). I called the clinic and they said come in Monday for bloods. I called my local EPU they said come in straight away. I did and they did a urine test and it was negative. Which wasnt such a shock but I did feel like a complete fraud, but given my tx the lovely gyn checked me out anyway. She looked at my cervix and said Im not having a miscarriage. I dont understand - surely if you get a BFP that then dies it must be miscarried? WHat is the bleeding if not a miscarriage? And why was my urine test negative without a miscarriage? And why did my BFP turn BFN? Im so confused. Please help   They also took a blood test and results will be available Monday. x


----------



## emilycaitlin

Hi,

I'm so sorry you have had all this.  The only explanation that I can give is that the urine test may not be as reactive to hcg as the ones you did yourself?    Did they scan you at the EPU?  I'm not sure what to suggest, it does sound like it might be a threatened miscarriage.  Have you tested again yourself?

I'm sorry I'm not able to help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## gingerbreadgirl

Hi EmilyCaitlin
Thank you for your reply. Im feeling a lot calmer now than I was when I posted last night. They didnt scan me. They said they would see what the blood test came back as on Monday as to whether they would decide to do a scan. Feeling a bit more rational about it today, I just wonder whether the little beanies just didnt survive very long after my BFPs. But I suppose that still leaves me wondering why it has taken so long to bleed. I havent tested myself, I know it sounds silly but I feel I just need to accept that this one wasnt meant to be   Still bleeding today, I would be very surprised if our beanies survived this. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin




----------

